

Firefox 15: updates are now more silent - suprgeek
http://ehsanakhgari.org/blog/2012-08-28/firefox-15-updates-are-now-more-silent

======
danmaz74
Glad to see that Firefox copied this very useful Chrome feature.

Now, just imagine if Google had patented a "Method for silently updating a
running web browser"...

~~~
Ironlink
Why would you even bring this up? Apple has exactly nothing to do with this.

~~~
danmaz74
I removed any reference to Apple (after all, they created webkit and didn't
patent it) five seconds after publishing the comment. Im curious: Where did
you read it??

~~~
ibotty
well. apple did not create webkit. they copied khtml and improved it into
webkit. so it would have been pretty hard to patent. (not that apple would not
succeed in doing so though...)

~~~
danmaz74
Didn't know that... thanks for the info!

By the way, by "patenting webkit" I meant patenting some of its technologies.

~~~
ibotty
yeah, but khtml would have been prior art for a big part of webkit.

------
vacipr
Hacker News Effect ?

